# BMR Drag Bags NOT WORKING........



## jeepboy454 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey guys... I just put in my BMR drag bags and I still have hard Wheel Hop...

OK I put them with the BMR instructions, I called and asked max psi. Was told 25PSI.... so I tryed 23 psi on both, I didnt use the T in the instructions. Liked the idea of having them apart, so I can check to see if they are both staying pumped up. Well I have gave it 3 runs on the street " pavment"... WITH 25psi in the tires...Letting the clutch go at 2,300RPM's and still have hard wheel hop. I dont have alot of mods, but maybe 50hp over stock... She is a '04 LS1, with the T56.. What is some other mods to get the harsh wheel hop down? Springs? Shocks? new Sway Bar? SubFram Connectors? or All?> lol


----------



## jeepboy454 (Apr 11, 2009)

Please guys, would like some *knowledgable feedback* Thanks....


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

jeepboy454 said:


> Hey guys... I just put in my BMR drag bags and I still have hard Wheel Hop...
> 
> OK I put them with the BMR instructions, I called and asked max psi. Was told 25PSI.... so I tryed 23 psi on both, I didnt use the T in the instructions. Liked the idea of having them apart, so I can check to see if they are both staying pumped up. Well I have gave it 3 runs on the street " pavment"... WITH 25psi in the tires...Letting the clutch go at 2,300RPM's and still have hard wheel hop. I dont have alot of mods, but maybe 50hp over stock... She is a '04 LS1, with the T56.. What is some other mods to get the harsh wheel hop down? Springs? Shocks? new Sway Bar? SubFram Connectors? or All?> lol


How many miles on the shocks? Usually with that much pressure wheel hop is not an issue.


----------



## jeepboy454 (Apr 11, 2009)

The car has 73k I got her at 18k so Still factory shocks... Do the BMR shocks work? I really dont want to spend $180 ea. For them not to work great..


----------



## jeepboy454 (Apr 11, 2009)

SO shocks? No one else has run into this problem??


----------



## sabastian458 (Mar 2, 2009)

i would have assumed a higher psi rating would be on those bags.


----------



## jeepboy454 (Apr 11, 2009)

Well Im just going by the guys at BMR... They told me *Dont Run Over 25psi...*


----------



## SIXO GTO (Nov 7, 2013)

1st off 25psi in the tires ? that car isn't going to hook up anyways with 245/45/17s no matter wtf you do ! and having 25psi your just riding on the outer edges of the tires anyways the center is most likely up in the air !! with that much air in your drag bags the stock springs are as stiff as you could possible get them . your shocks are long overdue on being replaced , try 32 psi in the tires min & see what happens, I just put lovells 370mm rear springs & koni adjustable shocks on today & have yet to see if my wheel hop is cured? but 1st run correct tire pressure/ new shocks cant hurt ! question , does the rear of your car sit lower than the front end ? if so you need new rear springs... btw recommended pressure in drag bags is 8-10 psi !!!! will let you know if my spring /shock combo fixes wheel hop ..


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

5 year old thread........


----------



## blackhawk571 (Sep 28, 2013)

I just did subfram Connectors, sway bars, and Kw v3 Springs and Shocks and I have no wheel hop at all


----------

